# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Sako Carbonlight - New for 2015

## kokako

New stock for the 85 (S) this year.

Finnlight with a Carbon stock. Short action only. 2.3Kg

That's the same weight as a short action Montana. (But with a shorter barrel)

----------


## Dangerous Dan

No available in .223 ... awwwww

----------


## Gillie

I believe the Sako M10 is also now being made available for civilians as well...

----------


## kokako



----------


## JoshC

Looks good. A price of $2900US doesn't though. Could make a sweet shooting custom rifle for that...

----------


## gimp

Could make a disastrously expensive and problematic custom rifle for that. Why would you buy a well engineered factory rifle with a warrantee when you could get someone to screw some random bits together in their shed?

----------


## dirtyhabit

Any word on an NZ price? Typical too, just bought a Finnlight late last year!

----------


## ChrisF

Sako TRG M10 would be nice , BUT I imagine the price to be in the same realm as the AI AXMC , which I would think is its main rival , as such I would take the AI over the Sako , for 2 main reasons ( 1 the magazine , and 2 the duriabliity ) , as the 10rd 338LM AX magazine is awesome , its like a scaled up version of the  10rd AW 308 magazine , ie double stack , double feed design , the Sako uses single feed / double stack mags .
Once you use a AW magazine in 308 or the AX mag in 338LM on a AI rifle platform , you will be happy with nothing else .
The AI rifles running the above mags , are just super smooth in operation , so smooth thats its mentioned in the AW 308 rifles manual , that 1st time user of the AW , will because its so smooth , actually think the rifle has not picked up & chambered a round from the mag , only to open the bolt to expect a empty chamber , and instead eject a properly chmabered round .

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Any word on an NZ price? Typical too, just bought a Finnlight late last year!


I am hoping the stocks can be purchased separately  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gillie

> I am hoping the stocks can be purchased separately


You'll probably find they won't be until they fill orders for complete rifles....  :Sad:

----------


## Dreamer

And it would no doubt be cheaper and quicker to see Jason at senator stocks 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## Proudkiwi

Especially after Beretta add their usual level of "tax"........

I'm expecting a price in the region of about $8000,000,000,000,000,000.  Give or take.

----------


## shift14

With the price tag of circa $USD2900 at EuroOptics in mind, in the Sako S action, so that's the .308 family.....

Blaser USA has re-released the R8 Professional S, with a view to getting people into an R8 for less than $USD3000. It doesn't have the dropout mag/ trigger assembly of the Proffessional, it is a top loader/ blind mag config like the R93.
The stock, without modification to the barrel channel, will take standard profile barrels in ALL R8 calibers up to .375 H&H.

On on one hand you get one caliber in a carbon stock, on the other, for a similar by in price you get into a system....sure it costs money to get another caliber, but just for the price of a barrel, not a whole rifle.

Yes I've just got myself an R8, but I've got 4 centrefire Sakos in the safe, two with carbon stocks, they'll be sold.

With the re-release of the Professional S, I reckon it's a more cost effective option than the Carbonlite.

Just my thoughts, not looking to troll or piss on any parades, and based only on advertised US prices.

B

----------


## veitnamcam

Is the weight more in line with the R93 in this configuration?

----------


## Spudattack

Here we go, now we will have Sako owners also whining that they need a muzzle brake on their .223! :p

----------


## kokako

> With the price tag of circa $USD2900 at EuroOptics in mind, in the Sako S action, so that's the .308 family.....
> 
> Blaser USA has re-released the R8 Professional S, with a view to getting people into an R8 for less than $USD3000. It doesn't have the dropout mag/ trigger assembly of the Proffessional, it is a top loader/ blind mag config like the R93.
> The stock, without modification to the barrel channel, will take standard profile barrels in ALL R8 calibers up to .375 H&H.
> 
> On on one hand you get one caliber in a carbon stock, on the other, for a similar by in price you get into a system....sure it costs money to get another caliber, but just for the price of a barrel, not a whole rifle.
> 
> Yes I've just got myself an R8, but I've got 4 centrefire Sakos in the safe, two with carbon stocks, they'll be sold.
> 
> ...




Isn't Blaser the new T3?

----------


## L.R

Plastic stock ones are...

----------


## BRADS

> Is the weight more in line with the R93 in this configuration?


7lb 2oz probably a bit heavier than a R93 still?

----------


## shift14

> 7lb 2oz probably a bit heavier than a R93 still?


Probably....though info of the stock is scarce, some say it's slimmer through the trigger and fore grip.

----------


## 7mmsaum

The model 85 ST finnlight stocks are perfect as is.
The long action stock on mine is 650g from memory

----------


## BRADS

> Isn't Blaser the new T3?


I thought T3"s where just muzzle brakes? :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

> Isn't Blaser the new T3?


Truth,.....I've never handled a T3 ( presume you mean Tikka ) nor had a latte, so I'm really not qualified to comment either way...

B

----------


## kokako

> 7lb 2oz probably a bit heavier than a R93 still?


 @BRADS where did you get 7lb 2oz from? The weight of the Carbonlight is 2.3Kg (5lb 1oz)

From the info I have found Blaser R93's are 3.0Kg and up.

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS where did you get 7lb 2oz from? The weight of the Carbonlight is 2.3Kg (5lb 1oz)
> 
> From the info I have found Blaser R93's are 3.0Kg and up.
> 
> Attachment 33237


Think you got lost? I was answering VC's Question about that R8 configuration shift14 referred too being closer in weight to the R93 than the normal R8, sorry if the thread crashing lost you. :Wink:

----------


## kokako

> Think you got lost? I was answering VC's Question about that R8 configuration shift14 refereed too being closer in weight to the R93 than the normal R8, sorry if the thread crashing lost you.


Oh, I see it now :Have A Nice Day:  Shit those Nylex bolt rifles weight a bit!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kokako

> The model 85 ST finnlight stocks are perfect as is.
> The long action stock on mine is 650g from memory


The long action finnlight ST stock must weigh more than that is my short action finnlight (Pre ST) is 875g  :Oh Noes:

----------


## kokako



----------


## TeRei

Typical company dork talking about hunting and clearly knows jack. While everyone is agonising over the cost, the T3 boys are calmly getting on and head shooting countless more deer. Sako 75 finnight is where the pinnacle is in stock design.Sleek, elegant just like Concorde.Timeless. Never sell ours.

----------


## 199p

And they make them in 260  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kudu

> Could make a disastrously expensive and problematic custom rifle for that. Why would you buy a well engineered factory rifle with a warrantee when you could get someone to screw some random bits together in their shed?


Could be the same reason people build hot rods in their sheds instead of buying a falcon or corolla with a factory warranty............... Maybe they just like the idea of building something different and the journey they take? And you are right they could make a problematic rifle for that, but have you thought of the other side of the coin? They might make a lovely handling rifle that shoots great...............

----------


## Danny

> Typical company dork talking about hunting and clearly knows jack. While everyone is agonising over the cost, the T3 boys are calmly getting on and head shooting countless more deer. Sako 75 finnight is where the pinnacle is in stock design.Sleek, elegant just like Concorde.Timeless. Never sell ours.


I'd have a 85 over the 75 any day of the week
...and I'd never own another T3...
Seems some like the corollas and others would prefer the suited up Monaro in metallic blue with a sunroof.

----------


## rogers.270

> @BRADS where did you get 7lb 2oz from? The weight of the Carbonlight is 2.3Kg (5lb 1oz)
> 
> From the info I have found Blaser R93's are 3.0Kg and up.
> 
> Attachment 33237


with weight like that id buy a Blaser as a boat anchor

----------


## Blaser

> with weight like that id buy a Blaser as a boat anchor


Nah bugger that, for the same money you could buy 4 or 5 shitty remingtons and be sure your boat doesnt move!!!

----------


## rogers.270

> Nah bugger that, for the same money you could buy 4 or 5 shitty remingtons and be sure your boat doesnt move!!!



hahahah well in

----------


## Dangerous Dan

> **Meanwhile, in the real world the Remington owners are getting on with the job and happily printing less than 1/2moa groups and using the money they've saved on better optics, new gear, and a pressie for the missus for some brownie points...**


Nek minute Lemington release carbon stock ... Lemington owners start discussing merits.

At this point I'd pipe up about Savage owners printing 1/2 moa groups ... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Daniel Kwon

Had a talk with Beretta NZ a while back asking for price. Was told to expect $1000+ on Finnlight so $4300 or there abouts, and first shipments expected May/June apparently.

----------


## TJM

happy with the weight of my 85 Finnlite, after the old wooden stock jobs its almost a crime  :Pacman:  We need to harden up as my old hunting mate would say

----------


## veitnamcam

Any word on these yet?
 still cant see any mention of it on berretta nz website tho it says bugger all about anything  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 25/08IMP

I gave Hunting and fishing a call today who then called the agents for me and still no price or date that they will be available. So no bloody help.

----------


## veitnamcam

Not surprising but disappointing, the sooner they are available the sooner I can buy one second hand from one of the many followers of fashion on here  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Not surprising but disappointing, the sooner they are available the sooner I can buy one second hand from one of the many followers of fashion on here


I'll be racing you for one of those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Get in line

----------


## Tahr

I would have one in a heartbeat.
It would be well worth dumping some of the stuff in my gun safe to own one.
In fact I just got to $3,800 in my head and I still had 2 left.

----------


## 199p

one of these are def on the list to cheek out

----------


## Nathan F

> I would have one in a heartbeat.
> It would be well worth dumping some of the stuff in my gun safe to own one.
> In fact I just got to $3,800 in my head and I still had 2 left.


I'm having one and fuck the cost.

----------


## mikee

> Not surprising but disappointing, the sooner they are available the sooner I can buy one second hand from one of the many followers of fashion on here


And before you know it you will be trading up to a customised suppressed short barreled Remington long range bush pig with 0-26 x 56  or similar in 308 even  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> I'm having one and fuck the cost.


That's brave. Or didn't your marriage last very long?   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Trading up to Remington does not compute Mikee.

----------


## veitnamcam

Whats a kidney worth these days?

I am sure the wife doesn't NEED two of em  :Grin:

----------


## Nathan F

> That's brave. Or didn't your marriage last very long?


Still married at this stage ......... But duck shooting is just around the next bend

----------


## Tahr

> Still married at this stage ......... But duck shooting is just around the next bend


Living on the edge, eh.

----------


## mikee

just looked it up, doesn't even come in real calibres except for 308  :Have A Nice Day: 
85 Carbonlight | SAKO

----------


## BRADS

> just looked it up, doesn't even come in real calibres except for 308 
> 85 Carbonlight | SAKO


Was also informed of that tonight
Was thinking one in 300wsm would be dandy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Poosixty for you 6.5 lovers tho mikee

----------


## mikee

> Poosixty for you 6.5 lovers tho mikee


maybe but I want something better than the poo 60,  I already  have bigger so ..............................

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Was also informed of that tonight
> Was thinking one in 300wsm would be dandy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, pushing the lovely 208 amax

----------


## Kiwi Greg

The 20.25" barrel is a little limiting but then you won't need to shorten it if a suppressor goes on.

Looks to be about the same weight as a Kimber Montana, but heavier than a Kimber Mountain Ascent, Adirondack or the Forbes.

----------


## kokako

> The 20.25" barrel is a little limiting but then you won't need to shorten it if a suppressor goes on.
> 
> Looks to be about the same weight as a Kimber Montana, but heavier than a Kimber Mountain Ascent, Adirondack or the Forbes.


Looks like it will have to be 308 then

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Looks like it will have to be 308 thení*½í¸


Thats fine, they can handle a 300 saum reamer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bremic

What is special about this rifle?  Would you end up with the same product (and cost) if you put a Stug/Senator/McMillan carbon fibre stock on a Finnlight?

----------


## shift14

> What is special about this rifle?  Would you end up with the same product (and cost) if you put a Stug/Senator/McMillan carbon fibre stock on a Finnlight?


Good question....I done it to two Sako 75's into one of the makers you mention, with pillars and Devcon.
They're not the easiest action to bed, I think the 85 could be trickier with that floating recoil lug jobby.

Could be a lot less tears to buy off the shelf.

In my not so humble opinion of course, but I have been there.

B

----------


## veitnamcam

> What is special about this rifle?  Would you end up with the same product (and cost) if you put a Stug/Senator/McMillan carbon fibre stock on a Finnlight?


Well what is special about it is it is the first carbon stock offered by Sako in a production rifle that I am aware of, would you end up with the same product with a aftermarket stock, no of course you wouldn't because it wouldn't be a Sako anymore.!!!

----------


## kokako

> What is special about this rifle?  Would you end up with the same product (and cost) if you put a Stug/Senator/McMillan carbon fibre stock on a Finnlight?


OK, Maths time!

Sako 85 Finnlight (S) - Factory claimed weight 2900g (Action 2025g & Stock 875g) - KG weighed my stock with his flash scales, NOT something you pull from the bathroom cupboard.

Sako 85 Carbonlight (S) Factory claimed weight 2400g (Action 2025g & Stock 375g)

Did you see that? STOCK WEIGHT OF 375g!

Good luck finding ANY aftermarket stock that weighs that little.

The prof will be when someone gets one and weighs it as we all know published weights are bullshit.

----------


## Bremic

That is my point Kokaka.  I have a Senator and a Montana stock.  Both are bloody light, but closer to 600 grams.  I wonder if it is possible to make it lighter without the structural strength suffering.

I guess my real question is, is the action etc identical on the carbonlight, or have they trimmed it up a bit, used some plastic bits to shave some grams off.

----------


## kokako

> That is my point Kokaka.  I have a Senator and a Montana stock.  Both are bloody light, but closer to 600 grams.  I wonder if it is possible to make it lighter without the structural strength suffering.
> 
> I guess my real question is, is the action etc identical on the carbonlight, or have they trimmed it up a bit, used some plastic bits to shave some grams off.


Bremik, we will have to wait and see.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Hey team, 

Be prepared for the forum to go offline for half a day over the weekend, we are expanding server capabilities, upgrades etc etc

----------


## Gibo

This will be fun watching you post this to every thread  :Grin:  might need to push the update to next weekend. You have a lot to do  :Wink:

----------


## 7mmsaum

My only burden was to let you know Gibo, all is well with my world now

----------


## Shearer

> That is my point Kokaka.  I have a Senator and a Montana stock.  Both are bloody light, but closer to 600 grams.  I wonder if it is possible to make it lighter without the structural strength suffering.
> 
> I guess my real question is, is the action etc identical on the carbonlight, or have they trimmed it up a bit, used some plastic bits to shave some grams off.


You mean use a Tikka action?

----------


## kokako

> You mean use a Tikka action?


 :XD:

----------


## Shearer

> 


Thought that might hurt.

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 199p

Factory is an all new cool

----------


## scoped

hopefully the carbon stock would  have some decent r&d time spent on it

----------


## Shearer

I see Reloaders have them listed in their latest catalog for @$5059, due August.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ouch

----------


## 7mmsaum

Its only money, they're still printing it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> I see Reloaders have them listed in their latest catalog for @$5059, due August.


Bugger me thats a very customised Remington and change left over for lunch and dinner  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

thats a very expensive stock!

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yeah i hope they do one in 223 and 22-250

----------


## Gibo

> Its only money, they're still printing it


Your shout!!

----------


## Proudkiwi

Do reloaders bring them in themselves or do they go via Beretta NZ?

----------


## shift14

> I see Reloaders have them listed in their latest catalog for @$5059, due August.


Rediculous.....I'd like to see the justification for the price....but the price may be dictated to the retailer by the importer.

I remember seeing a price of $4199 on the fully wooded Bavarian carbine, a retail price increase of $1100 for another 
twelve inches of wood....bullshit IMO.

B

----------


## gimp

> OK, Maths time!
> 
> Sako 85 Finnlight (S) - Factory claimed weight 2900g (Action 2025g & Stock 875g) - KG weighed my stock with his flash scales, NOT something you pull from the bathroom cupboard.
> 
> Sako 85 Carbonlight (S) Factory claimed weight 2400g (Action 2025g & Stock 375g)
> 
> Did you see that? STOCK WEIGHT OF 375g!
> 
> Good luck finding ANY aftermarket stock that weighs that little.
> ...




Finnlight 85 is 2.64kg .260 

Advertised 2.8 not 2.9

----------


## L.R

> Do reloaders bring them in themselves or do they go via Beretta NZ?


Beretta NZ

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Rediculous.....I'd like to see the justification for the price....but the price may be dictated to the retailer by the importer.
> 
> I remember seeing a price of $4199 on the fully wooded Bavarian carbine, a retail price increase of $1100 for another 
> twelve inches of wood....bullshit IMO.
> 
> B


I agree the price is rediculous but it doesn't seem out of line with prices in the US. Euro Optics have it listed at $2900 (yeah, I know, you never end up paying the ist price from them) but using it as rough guide that translates to about $3800nzd. Plus add approx $500 for freight and permits and it takes you to $4300. If you're lucky you might sneak through without GST but if you're unlucky then you could up paying as much as $4800-$5k

----------


## L.R

> I agree the price is rediculous but it doesn't seem out of line with prices in the US. Euro Optics have it listed at $2900 (yeah, I know, you never end up paying the ist price from them) but using it as rough guide that translates to about $3800nzd. Plus add approx $500 for freight and permits and it takes you to $4300. If you're lucky you might sneak through without GST but if you're unlucky then you could up paying as much as $4800-$5k


That might be the case but Beretta NZ is not paying for export permits ex US so you shouldn't have to factor that in, or freight for that matter.  

$2900 USD = $3900NZD+GST = $4485.  Guess the other $700 just comes from the fact that we are in a small market thats easy to shaft.

----------


## outdoorlad

Geez that's a steep price! Ream the NZ consumer

----------


## veitnamcam

I really want to be a Sako slut but my pockets just are not that deep.

When Brads and a few others get some and sell them on to get the next fad I hopefully will get one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## TJM

NIce, but not enough to justify the price above the Finnlite

----------


## BRADS

> I really want to be a Sako slut but my pockets just are not that deep.
> 
> When Brads and a few others get some and sell them on to get the next fad I hopefully will get one


Sorry Cam I won't be selling the two finnlights I have for one of those that price is over the top.
Also I don't do fads, I still have a blaser and some sakos, people just follow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Why are you all surprised about the price? That's exactly how lightweight works, The last few grams cost the most!

----------


## Shearer

> Why are you all surprised about the price? That's exactly how lightweight works, The last few grams cost the most!


Forbes rifle for just over $3K??
Big difference.

----------


## K95

Till they bring out a new model 300gm lighter and significantly dearer once they have become popular.Only the sako name is the difference.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Forbes rifle for just over $3K??
> Big difference.


I thought it was under 3k?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I thought it was under 3k?


And then not as light as they say,and blind mag, and not sure I am sold on fully bedded stocks either.

----------


## kokako

> Finnlight 85 is 2.64kg .260 
> 
> Advertised 2.8 not 2.9


Thanks for that clarification  @gimp.

I found a video clip online with a Sako rep weighing a Carbonlight stock - 675g, 200g lighter than the current Finnlight stock.
So 2.44Kg is not too far fetched at all then.




https://youtu.be/6-mIyF0RZrY

----------


## kokako

> Forbes rifle for just over $3K??
> Big difference.


$2100 USD retail in the States FFS!!!!

----------


## BRADS

> Forbes rifle for just over $3K??
> Big difference.


I guess all rifles have duds amongst them but a mate has a Forbes that's doing 6 inch groups.....
Think I'll keep my sako 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kokako

> I guess all rifles have duds amongst them but a mate has a Forbes that's doing 6 inch groups.....
> Think I'll keep my sako 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a good long look at a M20B today - They just don't do it for me at all.

----------


## veitnamcam

I like that the carbon appeared to be fully wrapped threw the bedding and barrel channel (maybe even the mag well?)

----------


## kokako

Looks that way aye..

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I like that the carbon appeared to be fully wrapped threw the bedding and barrel channel (maybe even the mag well?)


Just like christensen arms carbon stocks, serious works of art !!!

----------


## Shearer

Thought someone said the stock was supposed to be 300 and something grams?

----------


## MattyP

5k, fuck me. Then you'd feel silly putting anything less than a 2-3k scope on it. 7-8k rifle unsuppressed.

I had the cash but couldnt even justify to myself the jump from X-Bolt to 85 Finnlight. First they wanted double the price, now more than triple haha.

4k I could at least understand although it'd still be ridiculous. 5k they can just fuck off  :Psmiley: .

----------


## kokako

> Thought someone said the stock was supposed to be 300 and something grams?


Yip, that was me. Then @gimp provided an accurate weight for a "S" actioned Finnlight.

----------


## Scouser

Reminds me of that ad.....'Doug....get a perm'.........no fukin way im spending that amount of coin.....anyway ive got a Howa!  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## mikee

> Reminds me of that ad.....'Doug....get a perm'.........no fukin way im spending that amount of coin.....anyway ive got a Howa!


They make a "alpine" version now too, I reckon it would be cheaper than the Sako and most like you would get one faster as well
and is only a little heavier too

Legacy Sports - Alpine Mountain Rifle

----------


## veitnamcam

> They make a "alpine" version now too, I reckon it would be cheaper than the Sako and most like you would get one faster as well
> and is only a little heavier too
> 
> Legacy Sports - Alpine Mountain Rifle


Looks ok apart from the sticky outy mag which is hideous !

----------


## Bremic

It does say there is a regular floorplate model available, no photo though.

----------


## TJM

Any one seen one in real life yet?? Ive been told that they wont be for sale until sept

----------


## Philipo

I had a fondle of one of these Sako's today & yes it's cool and real prutty  :Have A Nice Day: 

The stock has a very nice finish & feel ( quite thick through the pistol grip / palm swell ) and the action seems to have been trimmed a bit over the standard 85  ( Im no Sako expert though ) 


 I'd have one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kudu

> I had a fondle of one of these Sako's today & yes it's cool and real prutty 
> 
> The stock has a very nice finish & feel ( quite thick through the pistol grip / palm swell ) and the action seems to have been trimmed a bit over the standard 85  ( Im no Sako expert though ) 
> 
> 
>  I'd have one


I had a look at one last week and thought the same thing. The stock has a real "Grippy" feel to it which I like. It has an unusual/different forend as well. Sort of like an old Brno/Parker hale...sort of. And yes it had a decent size pistol grip. not like some of the skinny offerings out there today. Still at about $4200 A tikk and a carbon fibre stock would be as good and save you a HELL of a lot of $$$$.

----------


## veitnamcam

WERE ARE THEY!!!!!?????!!!!

----------


## BRADS

> WERE ARE THEY!!!!!?????!!!!


Come North mate🏻


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

> Come North mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not worth it mate - stay where the real hunting is...

----------


## veitnamcam

Not at bloody H&F are they?

----------


## BRADS

> Not at bloody H&F are they?


They'd be 5600 there......

----------


## Danny

+GST...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kudu

> Not at bloody H&F are they?


Yup.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fuck it.....looks like a sicky to go to the shops....

----------


## chainsaw

Hmmm - serious moolaa @ $5k++.  And not a great choice in calibres.  I have just about finished a light weight 280AI custom build for $3k, based on rem700 sps ss action, trued by Grant, UM 24in TrueFlite barrel #3 fluted. Dropping it into a Browns precision Kevlar "pounder" stock.  All up bare rifle is 6 lbs, & will come in close to 5 & 3/4 lbs once I get bolt fluted & change out trigger for lightweight Timney (that last item will push me just over the $3k) etc. Have had a great run with 3 other re-barrel jobs from TrueFlite in past  - all have been 1/2 moa. They have featured heavier contour barrels. Wanted to push the envelope a bit on this build in terms of weight savings. Fingers crossed this latest project also is close to the 1/2 moa mark.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

> Hmmm - serious moolaa @ $5k++.  And not a great choice in calibres.  I have just about finished a light weight 280AI custom build for $3k, based on rem700 sps ss action, trued by Grant, UM 24in TrueFlite barrel #3 fluted. Dropping it into a Browns precision Kevlar "pounder" stock.  All up bare rifle is 6 lbs, & will come in close to 5 & 3/4 lbs once I get bolt fluted & change out trigger for lightweight Timney (that last item will push me just over the $3k) etc. Have had a great run with 3 other re-barrel jobs from TrueFlite in past  - all have been 1/2 moa. They have featured heavier contour barrels. Wanted to push the envelope a bit on this build in terms of weight savings. Fingers crossed this latest project also is close to the 1/2 moa mark.


What's the warrantee like on those?

----------


## Nickoli

> What's the warrantee like on those?


Given Berretta's after sales service: probably very good in comparison. Just sayin' :Wink:

----------


## chainsaw

> What's the warrantee like on those?


Grant stands by his work in my experience. I have no qualms about warrantees.

----------


## 199p

Went and had a look today
Very nice, would b good to shoot of backpack with a flatish foreend.
Stock is soft touch kinda like the houge feeling

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh no

----------


## kokako

> Went and had a look today
> Very nice, would b good to shoot of backpack with a flatish foreend.
> Stock is soft touch kinda like the houge feeling


Not very hard wearing then?

----------


## 199p

Should be def wasn't as soft or spongy as hoge just similar in texture. As aposted to to stug carbon stock thats very hard to the touch.
Should make it quiet in the bush too

----------


## MSL

Any kind of soft touch coating will wear off surely

----------


## Danny

Similar to the sako 85 feel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Similar to the sako 85 feel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine felt like walnut  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Mine felt like walnut



Don't you mean yours felt like ...............................heavy!!  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Don't you mean yours felt like ...............................heavy!!


The plastic one is the same only not pretty  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## mikee

> The plastic one is the same only not pretty


that i can agree with, wood stocked rifles always look way better as do blued barrels and yet i own neither  :Sad:

----------


## 10-Ring

It's a shame the Carbonlight has such a thick pistol grip. I don't like thick pistol grips as they always feel somehow crude and unrefined to me. Then again, if you have hands like baseball mitts I suppose the Carbonlight stock would feel okay. 

Seriously though, the price of Sako rifles is outrageous and the Carbonlight super outrageous.

----------


## Kudu

> It's a shame the Carbonlight has such a thick pistol grip. I don't like thick pistol grips as they always feel somehow crude and unrefined to me. Then again, if you have hands like baseball mitts I suppose the Carbonlight stock would feel okay. 
> 
> Seriously though, the price of Sako rifles is outrageous and the Carbonlight super outrageous.


I thought the thicker pistol grip was a plus over the usual thin weedy pistol grips on modern rifles. It made it feel solid. Also the rubbery coating this has seemed really good, only time will tell about its wear rate. But at that price the thing should carry itself.

What do the normal carbon stocks, like stug's feel like? Is it just a smooth hard finish?

----------


## Toby

Smooth hard finish but somehow still grippy when its wet. I thought my hands would slide all over the thing when I first got it. Stug stock that is

----------


## 7mmsaum

Only carbon fibre feels like carbon fibre, the christensen Arms stocks feel the same, perfect for everyday use.

338 Edge.  24 inch tube, T2 brake

----------


## mikee

> Smooth hard finish but somehow still grippy when its wet. I thought my hands would slide all over the thing when I first got it. Stug stock that is


Just as well you added the last bit to your sentence mate :Grin:

----------


## Timmay

So many nice long range setups on here. Even more so in the buy and sell section.... God damn... Hard to resist

----------


## veitnamcam

Just been into the local hunting and fishing to have a look at the carbon light.
Was told there is none in the country yet.

----------


## Gibo

So who's talking shit? Them or the guys on here?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dino

I had a look at one in Hand F down here in Dunners

So they are here.

Seemed pretty cool, price not so much $4199 and new price I think to be $4800, possibly the dollar slide.

Anyway, I am reluctant to go lighter than my 18" Howa with carbon stock, had a play with the super light Kimber and although nice to carry I did not like the feel of it shouldered and for off hand, too light!

Each to their own

Cheers

Dino

----------


## veitnamcam

I would say our local shop, the shitness is legendary.

----------


## veitnamcam

Who actually does have one on the shelf?
Preferably SI

----------


## 25/08IMP

Saw one in H & F New Plymouth last week

----------


## BRADS

H&F Palmerston North has one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Calibers?

----------


## Philipo

Palmy has a 7 08 ( they had two, the 308 sold straight away ) but the Latte rifle is still there, thought it might have been snapped up by now.

----------


## kokako

> Just been into the local hunting and fishing to have a look at the carbon light.
> Was told there is none in the country yet.


I was in there yesterday wanting to look at one too. I am still waiting to be served now! I hope to fondle one in LatteLand over the weekend.

----------


## mikee

> I was in there yesterday wanting to look at one too. I am still waiting to be served now! I hope to fondle one in LatteLand over the weekend.


You should have taken your sleeping bag, and tent

----------


## kokako

> You should have taken your sleeping bag, and tent


And taken a dump in the camping toilet on display, that might have got a reaction?

----------


## BRADS

> And taken a dump in the camping toilet on display, that might have got a reaction?

----------


## shift14

> I was in there yesterday wanting to look at one too. I am still waiting to be served now! I hope to fondle one in LatteLand over the weekend.


"LatteLand" as in Auckland ?, only asking cause I thought they'd have one at the Botany HnF store, given they've got a so called "Beretta" room, but no, nothing....

tho for the mutants they do have a nice LH Sako 85 Hunter 6.5 x 55 for $2600 ish....

I'd expect there to be one at the Sika Show.

B

----------


## Friwi

Hamilton H&F May still have one.
I checked it the other day and compared with a kimber.
Same weight and same balance but more than half the price of the kimber.

----------


## Kudu

> Hamilton H&F May still have one.
> I checked it the other day and compared with a kimber.
> Same weight and same balance but more than half the price of the kimber.


Are you sure about that??? When I looked at one in the local H&F store they told me it cost a hell of a lot more than a Kimber.

----------


## Danny

I'm sure he means half as much again as the Kimber?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

Kimber = $2100
Sako = $ 4600
1x Sako> kimber x 2

If that makes sense?

----------


## 10-Ring

> Kimber = $2100
> Sako = $ 4600
> 1x Sako> kimber x 2
> 
> If that makes sense?


Ah! More than double the price of a Kimber then.  :Have A Nice Day: 

I don't mind expensive toys but that's a ridiculous price. All you're basically getting is a lighter stock than a Finnlight for another $1400.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Yeah...........but.

A lot of us will by a niceish rifle like an 85 then turn around and also buy a Mcmillan CF stock for it that can be as much as another $1k.

This way at least it's still factory, and factory is good. Very good. I've had a close look at one and the carbon layup and finish is superb. Much nicer that the Mcm ones.

Besides, I know for fact if you roll into the shop with $4k in your pocket you could walk out the door with one. Even less if you are good at negotiating.

----------


## shift14

> Yeah...........but.
> 
> A lot of us will by a niceish rifle like an 85 then turn around and also buy a Mcmillan CF stock for it that can be as much as another $1k.
> 
> This way at least it's still factory, and factory is good. Very good. I've had a close look at one and the carbon layup and finish is superb. Much nicer that the Mcm ones.
> 
> Besides, I know for fact if you roll into the shop with $4k in your pocket you could walk out the door with one. Even less if you are good at negotiating.


Ah, the voice of reason.....often never heard

B

----------


## 10-Ring

> Yeah...........but.
> 
> A lot of us will by a niceish rifle like an 85 then turn around and also buy a Mcmillan CF stock for it that can be as much as another $1k.
> 
> This way at least it's still factory, and factory is good. Very good. I've had a close look at one and the carbon layup and finish is superb. Much nicer that the Mcm ones.


I personally prefer the Browns Precision "One Pounder" kevlar stock which weigh well under 1 lb to McMillan myself. Not sure if you can still buy them though. Had one on my old Sako AII 7mm/08 and it came in at 6.25lbs with a Zeiss scope, sling and full mag.

----------


## 10-Ring

> Ah, the voice of reason.....often never heard
> 
> B


I see a Carbonlight in your future Bevan.  :Have A Nice Day:  I'll catch up with you at the Sika show.

----------


## shift14

> I see a Carbonlight in your future Bevan.  I'll catch up with you at the Sika show.


Never in @BRADS wettest, wildest smothered in baby oil dreams will I buy one.....see you there.

I wonder if the Carbonlite is a staged release, with more calibres on offer down the track.

B

----------


## Beetroot

Cant wait to see the pictures of these new Sakos with huge steel tactical rings, a 34mm Night force wnd a stainless suppressor as a light weight extreme Mountain rifle.

----------


## Friwi

Just checked and yes that sako is still in the H&F shop in Hamilton 4599$ !!! It is a 308
And the kimber have jumped in price to 2400$  Bastards!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Just checked and yes that sako is still in the H&F shop in Hamilton 4599$ !!! It is a 308
> And the kimber have jumped in price to 2400$  Bastards!


Have you noticed the US dollar lately, 64 cents FFS  :Sad:

----------


## southernman

So what would a finlight .260 be worth new now, was going to sell mine, (Canada) but perhaps I should ship it to NZ, with sum of my other rifles in the sea can.

----------


## Gibo

> So what would a finlight .260 be worth new now, was going to sell mine, (Canada) but perhaps I should ship it to NZ, with sum of my other rifles in the sea can.


Now that we know your plan mate it would be worthless if sold to a Kiwi :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Had a look at one today, bloody nice rifle, even given the price.



Not sure what it weighs, feels much lighter than a Fin Heavy though  :ORLY: 



The carbon weave on the stock is stunning & the finish is interesting.



Just as well I'm not a Sako man  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Anyone no where the rest of these are for sale?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

H&F Hamilton still have the 308 ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> H&F Hamilton still have the 308 ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard it was a 243.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> I heard it was a 243.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still be there then.............................  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## shift14

Nil stock in the Tron H & F

B

----------


## 199p

> Anyone no where the rest of these are for sale?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Palmy sold out?

----------


## BRADS

> Palmy sold out?


Yeah was pre sold mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Chicken

Was  a 308 in alicetown hnf about 3 days ago

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Was  a 308 in alicetown hnf about 3 days ago


Nice, 

get it flinging 208 amaxs at 2600fps and your freezer will fill fast  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Do they go allright out of the 11 twist?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes, even in 300 win mag

----------


## MSL

The Hamilton one was/is .308, was there a couple of weeks ago

----------


## shift14

> The Hamilton one was/is .308, was there a couple of weeks ago


Goneburger.......

----------


## 7mmsaum

Surely sako have a part number for the carbonlite stock

Just buy the stock and fit it to any model 85  short action for the 08 case.

Thus making your own Carbonlite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

> Surely sako have a part number for the carbonlite stock
> 
> Just buy the stock and fit it to any model 85  short action for the 08 case.
> 
> Thus making your own Carbonlite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A plan so cunning you could pin a tail on it and call it a rat....

B

----------


## Kudu

> Surely sako have a part number for the carbonlite stock
> 
> Just buy the stock and fit it to any model 85  short action for the 08 case.
> 
> Thus making your own Carbonlite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orrr.....Buy a Tikka Superlite and buy a McMillan/Stug/Senator stock to put on it and have a spare $2000 to put towards something else!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## shift14

> Orrr.....Buy a Tikka Superlite and buy a McMillan/Stug/Senator stock to put on it and have a spare $2000 to put towards something else!!!


Nope, factory is the new cool.

B

----------


## craigc

> Was  a 308 in alicetown hnf about 3 days ago


Had a play with it today - very, very nice! :-)

----------


## kiwijames

> Had a play with it today - very, very nice! :-)


The downfalls of married life.

----------


## Gillie

There was a 308 carbonlite in New Plymouth H&F a week ago or so

----------


## Gibo

I will be surprised to see one in Tauranga H&F. They still stock throwing sticks and spears  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## mikee

> I will be surprised to see one in Tauranga H&F. They still stock throwing sticks and spears


Are they "DIY" kits, might need a project ..................................................  ...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

Well @BRADS, I handled one in the shop this afternoon. Bugger me if my arms and hands didn't go up when the sales guy let go of it. Scary light. The sort of firearm you would want to only carry in your mitts; if it was on your shoulder you'd be turning around every couple of minutes thinking you'd lost the thing.

----------


## gadgetman



----------


## TJM

Had a play with one @ H&F before it sold,, very light, nice stock feel, feels quite abit lighter than my Finnlite.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Had a feel of one today, awesome finish pretty keen to get one. Would like to see an actual weight, didn't feel significantly lighter than  a finlight and they aren't very light.

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 41424





> Had a play with one @ H&F before it sold,, very light, nice stock feel, feels quite abit lighter than my Finnlite.





> Had a feel of one today, awesome finish pretty keen to get one. Would like to see an actual weight, didn't feel significantly lighter than  a finlight and they aren't very light.


Who do we believe now?  :Wink:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Haha yeah well I had the finlight and carbon light put in my hands without looking and they felt similar. Scales would sort it out once and for all

----------


## Munsey

> Haha yeah well I had the finlight and carbon light put in my hands without looking and they felt similar. Scales would sort it out once and for all


Your wallet will be significantly lighter

----------


## Uplandstalker

@PerazziSC3 lighter than your Forbes?

----------


## PerazziSC3

> @PerazziSC3 lighter than your Forbes?


Would be very surprised if it was lighter. Does look nicer, but you would expect that for the price

----------


## MSL

You went into the shop and asked them to place each one in your hand blindfolded?

----------


## craigc

> Was  a 308 in alicetown hnf about 3 days ago


That one is gone now. To Dannevirke... ;-)

----------


## BRADS

> That one is gone now. To Dannevirke... ;-)


What are the chances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TJM

Felt pretty light to me,, guess theres a limit though, good when your carrying one in the hills but maybe an ultra light rifle isnt as steady as the others?
Im happy with my Finnlite, cost versus any additional weight reduction is about right for me

----------


## Sideshow

> Felt pretty light to me,, guess theres a limit though, good when your carrying one in the hills but maybe an ultra light rifle isnt as steady as the others?
> Im happy with my Finnlite, cost versus any additional weight reduction is about right for me


The lighter you go the more they kick.....do a few more press ups at night :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

If it is really light and feels like it kicks too much put a big heavy expensive scope on it.
Anyway, its more about feel and balance than actual weight.
Had a look at one at the Sika Show. Lovely looking stock but funny, the guy on the stand was pretty uninterested in them. When I asked the difference between that and the Finnlite, the first thing he said was "price"....

----------


## shift14

> Had a look at one at the Sika Show. Lovely looking stock but funny, the guy on the stand was pretty uninterested in them. When I asked the difference between that and the Finnlite, the first thing he said was "price"....


See there's your problem, you expected the knobs on the Beretta NZ stand to give a shit about anything except themselves and their exploits at Ngamatea or Craigmore.
I saw and held it there too, and came to my own conclusion..... I'd own one if......

B

----------


## BRADS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Same action  @BRADS ?
Good one

----------


## BRADS

Yes same action both bare rifles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Can you show us a pick of the bedding area please Brads?

----------


## BRADS

> Can you show us a pick of the bedding area please Brads?


Yeah text me tonight and remind me.
Back with the sheep now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Just went to the local HF on the off chance and they finally have one....very nice..... is the cheek piece higher? it felt like it was but hard to say without a scope mounted

----------


## mikee

> Just went to the local HF on the off chance and they finally have one....very nice..... is the cheek piece higher? it felt like it was but hard to say without a scope mounted


so did you buy it??

----------


## veitnamcam

No  :TT TT:

----------


## Scouser

> No


Watch this space........

----------


## 7mmsaum

> No



What caliber is it ?

----------


## mikee

> No


why not!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> What caliber is it ?


Gay 8..... you should buy it save me the temptation.

----------


## veitnamcam

> why not!!


No money and wrong caliber.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Gay 8..... you should buy it save me the temptation.


Tho you should be quick....there was a penguin in there and while he was pleading poverty I recon he still had some pounds burning a hole in his pocket  :ORLY:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Gay 8..... you should buy it save me the temptation.


I have a 300 win mag "Grey Wolf"due to arrive next week.

----------


## mikee

> No money and wrong caliber.


You could just trade the car in for it and not go home.....................!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could just trade the car in for it and not go home.....................!!!!


If it was a caliber I wanted I would have seriously considered it. :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> If it was a caliber I wanted I would have seriously considered it.


Um...........ah................didn't you just buy a Suzuki Swift...............if a "Gay 8" calibre is 7-08 then you would have a perfect pairing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes but I only wear it in the weekends.

----------


## 199p

708 = 284

----------


## veitnamcam

260=6.5-284

----------


## 199p

Can you get the carbon in 260?

----------


## BRADS

> Can you show us a pick of the bedding area please Brads?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt2308

Tidy, and so it should be for that money!

----------


## BRADS

> Can you get the carbon in 260?


Yes just not here........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes just not here........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were advertised tho i am sure of it.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> They were advertised tho i am sure of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Yeah they make them.
The next shipment is all pre sold bar one 308.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Lucky im in no rush

----------


## Shearer

> See there's your problem, you expected the knobs on the Beretta NZ stand to give a shit about anything except themselves and their exploits at Ngamatea or Craigmore.
> I saw and held it there too, and came to my own conclusion..... I'd own one if......
> 
> B


Yeah. You're probably right there.
I didn't bother having a play with it. Didn't see the point as the bolt was on the wrong side.
And as they say, "Don't touch what you can't afford".

----------


## shift14

> Yeah. You're probably right there.
> I didn't bother having a play with it. Didn't see the point as the bolt was on the wrong side.
> And as they say, "Don't touch what you can't afford".


I made the mistake of asking if Sako had made noises about releasing it in the M or L action.
The reply was " what have you got against the .308 ? "......if I wanted to be patronised, I would've stayed at the Stager stand.

B

----------


## dirtyhabit

I actually prefer the way my Kimber fits compared to my new Finnlight. ..but damn the Sako is a classy rifle!!

----------


## Danny

308W would be possibly the more popular in the worldwide market place but I'd doubt they would have made like 1:2 compared to other calibre's during production? Would they?

And did the 6.5 Creedmore only come out in the Kimber?...now that is some forward thinking. 
The Kimber IMO had moved forward significantly over recent times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> 308W would be possibly the more popular in the worldwide market place but I'd doubt they would have made like 1:2 compared to other calibre's during production? Would they?
> 
> And did the 6.5 Creedmore only come out in the Kimber?...now that is some forward thinking. 
> The Kimber IMO had moved forward significantly over recent times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure Ruger do some in Creedmore.

----------


## veitnamcam

6.5 creedmore is one of those "dont see the point" cals in a bolt action

----------


## BRADS

> 6.5 creedmore is one of those "dont see the point" cals in a bolt action


Sako see it the same :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 10-Ring

H&F Taupo have a Carbonlight in 7mm/08 $4,700 Apart from the lighter weight, what are you getting for the extra $1500 over a Finnlight?

----------


## 6mm ackley

less money in the bank :Psmiley:

----------


## 10-Ring

> less money in the bank


No truer words have ever been spoken.

----------


## BRADS

> H&F Taupo have a Carbonlight in 7mm/08 $4,700 Apart from the lighter weight, what are you getting for the extra $1500 over a Finnlight?


A trick as carbon stock, the rest is the same.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> A trick as carbon stock, the rest is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would need to be really "trick" just to make up for being a "Sako"

----------


## Flincher

Hunting and fishing new plymouth has one on the shelf in 308 or 7mm08 actually cant remember what one was the carbon light and what one was the finlight.  :Have A Nice Day:  worth 4x as much as my car  :Psmiley:

----------


## Danny

Seen one fitted with their carbon bipod, really impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kokako

Long action is on the way but I don't think it will be 7mm08 and 308!

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have a long action carbonlite on order.

7mm rem mag

----------


## BRADS

> I have a long action carbonlite on order.
> 
> 7mm rem mag


2 you have ordered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> 2 you have ordered 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Friwi

I had one in my hands this week in 22-250.

----------


## hotsoup

Are these still regarded as the bee's knees? Any updates with on field experience with the carbonlight?

----------


## veitnamcam

@BRADS hasn't sold his yet?
Must be some kind of record  for him.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> @BRADS hasn't sold his yet?
> Must be some kind of record  for him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Yet...... @BRADS....... sheep food....... I'm willing to help

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS hasn't sold his yet?
> Must be some kind of record  for him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


It's super nice. 
It's shoots lots of deer every month 
They are just a finnlight with a nice as stock.
Maybe the best carbon stocks? The are soft and yet don't look beaten up despite getting lots of use.
I believe there's 5 rem mags coming into the country next month.
If you like nice guns full ya boots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Had mine since jan and as @BRADS said except the lots a deer bit  :Grin:  plus shoots real good and I love carring it round the hills

----------


## Tahr

> It's super nice. 
> It's shoots lots of deer every month 
> They are just a finnlight with a nice as stock.
> Maybe the best carbon stocks? The are soft and yet don't look beaten up despite getting lots of use.
> I believe there's 5 rem mags coming into the country next month.
> If you like nice guns full ya boots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What calibre is yours Brads?

----------


## Mathias

@Dreamer ...... what other primo goodies have you got tucked away there  :Grin:  What cal is this brunette?

----------


## BRADS

> What calibre is yours Brads?


243 AI Tahr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

> @Dreamer ...... what other primo goodies have you got tucked away there  What cal is this brunette?


.243 it is. Haha nothing else yet... 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> .243 it is. Haha nothing else yet... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Aaahhh thats what the Targex are for....on the same page now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's super nice. 
> 
> I believe there's *5 rem mags* coming into the country next month.
> If you like nice guns full ya boots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As in long action carbonlights?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes

----------


## veitnamcam

About time!

----------


## 300_BLK

@Dreamer what does that outfit weigh?

----------


## Philipo

The long actions aren't as light as I thought they might be, but then suppose it's better to have a bit'a'meat in the action then not enough. 

TIM is way lighter even with his heavy stock, 6- 3/4 lb as in the pic with a Z5.   GO WEATHERBY  :Thumbsup: 





Wouldn't mind one though, especially a 260 mmmmmm...........

----------


## 7mmsaum

> The long actions aren't as light as I thought they might be, but then suppose it's better to have a bit'a'meat in the action then not enough. 
> 
> TIM is way lighter even with his heavy stock, 6- 3/4 lb as in the pic with a Z5.   GO WEATHERBY 
> 
> Attachment 51078
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind one though, especially a 260 mmmmmm...........


How heavy are the long action carbonlites Phil ?

----------


## Dreamer

> @Dreamer what does that outfit weigh?


3355g minus 5 rounds or 3045g minus sup, bipod and 5 rounds

----------


## Philipo

> How heavy are the long action carbonlites Phil ?


2.8 so just under 6-1/4 lb, so still bloody light for a mag action. Most lw long action models are a lb heavier than their short action siblings.

I'd have one, good to have a little weight on a grunty cannon, thought of putting a lighter stock on Tim and saving another 300 odd grams but I think he's light enough and a good practical weight at the mo.



PS- Was waiting and hopeing for some flack from the Sako fan club hahaha where's my boyfriend Brads xx

----------


## harveyspecter

> The long actions aren't as light as I thought they might be, but then suppose it's better to have a bit'a'meat in the action then not enough. 
> 
> TIM is way lighter even with his heavy stock, 6- 3/4 lb as in the pic with a Z5.   GO WEATHERBY 
> 
> Attachment 51078
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind one though, especially a 260 mmmmmm...........


good job men!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> 2.8 so just under 6-1/4 lb, so still bloody light for a mag action. Most lw long action models are a lb heavier than their short action siblings.
> 
> I'd have one, good to have a little weight on a grunty cannon, thought of putting a lighter stock on Tim and saving another 300 odd grams but I think he's light enough and a good practical weight at the mo.
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Was waiting and hopeing for some flack from the Sako fan club hahaha where's my boyfriend Brads xx


No flack here mate.
Rifles are just tools to me.
While I love my carbonlite I'm just not convinced they are worth the asking price.
Edit: Tim is a super cool rig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> No flack here mate.
> Rifles are just tools to me.
> While I love my carbonlite I'm just not convinced they are worth the asking price.
> Edit: Tim is a super cool rig.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should we be worried about someone who names his rifle "Tim"  :Have A Nice Day: 
I like the Sako Carbonlights its just I would rather have several rifles as opposed to just one flash one I'm too scared to take out in the rain eh.

----------


## BRADS

> Should we be worried about someone who names his rifle "Tim" 
> I like the Sako Carbonlights its just I would rather have several rifles as opposed to just one flash one I'm too scared to take out in the rain eh.


Philipo is way past the stage of needing to be worried about mikee.
Take out the rain shit mines out bloody near everyday at this time of year! 
Then again we don't get rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

Good writeup @Philipo.

My Howa (yeah I said it) with a senator carbon weights 6.8lbs with 4 rounds and the Zenith. No can though so that would put it over 7lbs I reckon.





Had a good look at the Carbonlights at the Sika Show and would love one in 22-250...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

After looking at this thread the other day I saw a carbonlite in store while I was in town today and decided to take a look at it, nice rifle, nice to handle and reasonably light, im just not convinced that the carbon stock is worth $1800 on top of the price of a "basic" finnlight.

----------


## Philipo

> Good writeup @Philipo.
> 
> My Howa (yeah I said it) with a senator carbon weights 6.8lbs with 4 rounds and the Zenith. No can though so that would put it over 7lbs I reckon.
> 
> 
> Attachment 51102
> 
> 
> Had a good look at the Carbonlights at the Sika Show and would love one in 22-250...


That's one futuristic muzzle brake 3hundy  :Cool:

----------


## 300_BLK

> That's one futuristic muzzle brake 3hundy


Its actually a 'Mussel Brake' ... :ORLY:

----------


## outdoorlad

> After looking at this thread the other day I saw a carbonlite in store while I was in town today and decided to take a look at it, nice rifle, nice to handle and reasonably light, im just not convinced that the carbon stock is worth $1800 on top of the price of a "basic" finnlight.


 @Ryan_Songhurst Which shop had it? I'd like to go have a gander at one.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @Ryan_Songhurst Which shop had it? I'd like to go have a gander at one.


H&F tower junction, its a 7-08

----------


## Spudattack

Also one at Whangarei in 7-08 if anyone wants a fondle. 
I had a good look and would love to buy it because it is awesome, but just can't justify $5k, wish I could!

So I bought the Japanese version instead!

----------


## Mathias

> @BRADS hasn't sold his yet?
> Must be some kind of record  for him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Now look what you have done  :Zomg: 

Sako Carbonlight | Trade Me

----------


## BRADS

> Now look what you have done 
> 
> Sako Carbonlight | Trade Me


Fuck me you where fast.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Now look what you have done 
> 
> Sako Carbonlight | Trade Me


lol.

At least he is not giving it away.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fuck me you where fast.!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would buy that had I not just bought a boat and thousands of dollars of shit that goes with boat ownership.

----------


## BRADS

> I would buy that had I not just bought a boat and thousands of dollars of shit that goes with boat ownership.


I'm not giving it away VC and if it doesn't sell I'll keep it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kudu

I'd buy it but I already have a rifle for rabbits............

----------


## Nesika

> I'm not giving it away VC and if it doesn't sell I'll keep it


$100 says he end up selling it to Phillipo for $3000 ...   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> $100 says he end up selling it to Phillipo for $3000 ...


500 says that's not happening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> 500 says that's not happening 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet I'll buy it for $3500 and you get the remaining $500 from nesika

----------


## MikeB

Were they bringing these in in 300winmag?

Seems like the sort of thing that I really really don't need. But... I do

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Were they bringing these in in 300winmag?
> 
> Seems like the sort of thing that I really really don't need. But... I do


Not sure 

I already have a 300 win mag



When the rem mag Carbonlite gets here i can just swap the stocks around on the day.

The win mag is hard on you when firing 208 amaxs at 2980fps, and nice with 178 amaxs, the carbon stock might elevate the recoil a little  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MikeB

Yeah I bet it pushes back a bit with that load - my 300wm is 168amax at 2800fps with a suppressor & makes it a pussycat. My shoulders buggered so no recoil helps. Can imagine it would still be fine in a lighter rifle. 

Let us see the result when you do the swap.

I might make some enquiries and see if there are winmags on the horizon.

----------


## Timmay

You've got some nice rifles 7mmSAUM

----------


## Gibo

> Were they bringing these in in 300winmag?
> 
> Seems like the sort of thing that I really really don't need. But... I do


Yip win mag and rem mag

----------


## BRADS

> Yeah I bet it pushes back a bit with that load - my 300wm is 168amax at 2800fps with a suppressor & makes it a pussycat. My shoulders buggered so no recoil helps. Can imagine it would still be fine in a lighter rifle. 
> 
> Let us see the result when you do the swap.
> 
> I might make some enquiries and see if there are winmags on the horizon.


There's not 
NZ got 5 rem mags and they all pre sold months ago

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

I guess the northern hemisphere hunting seasons are opening soon, every new Carbon sako would be sucked up by that market.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> No available in .223 ... awwwww



A .223 is now available

----------


## 7mmsaum

> A .223 is now available


Has anyone seen a .223 Carbonlite for sale as I’m looking for one

----------


## BRADS

> Has anyone seen a .223 Carbonlite for sale as Im looking for one


Not much help sorry you missed my one 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Still looking if anyone sees one ………

Would also consider a SS/Walnut or Stainless/Syn model

----------


## BRADS

> Still looking if anyone sees one 
> 
> Would also consider a SS/Walnut or Stainless/Syn model


I heard theres some 85s at berretta? 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Dama dama

> Still looking if anyone sees one ………
> 
> Would also consider a SS/Walnut or Stainless/Syn model


There is a mint secondhand SS/walnut 85 in 223 at H&F in Dunedin at the moment.   Looks to be a 1/12 twist.  I think anyway as it has 12" stamped on barrel.

----------

